# The Zen of Wieners



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 29, 2008)

Said the Buddhist to the hot dog vendor: 

"Make me one with everything."


----------



## lallieth (Jan 29, 2008)

David Baxter said:


> Said the Buddhist to the hot dog vendor:
> 
> "Make me one with everything."


OH GROAN HAHAHAHAH


----------



## sister-ray (Jan 29, 2008)

hmmmmmm  and dont forget the source!!!


----------



## Banned (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh man...that was bad!!!!


----------



## dark (Jan 29, 2008)

frankfurter discipline... 

..."In a nutshell: you can't make someone, even yourself "one", any more than you can make yourself obey"...


----------



## braveheart (Jan 29, 2008)

Took me a while to figure that out. D'oh!


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 29, 2008)

BAD!!!


----------



## Into The Light (Jan 29, 2008)

:lol:


----------

